# Erica Alexandra Burton is Here!



## BurtonBaby

Hi ladies! Well our precious little Erica is here. (We ended up changing the name from Lily). We got to the hospital at 6am. Got prepped for surgery. Went in the room and within a few mins after surgery started, we heard her wonderful, beautiful first cry. It was amazing. I started crying, as did DH. He went to her immediately and cut her cord. After drying her off they gave her to DH, and he brought her over to me for a cuddle. I ended up getting sick on the table, vomiting and shaking, so I had to wait a little bit to snuggle again. I fell in love with her immediately. She was born at 8:14am. 19 1/2 inches long, 8lbs 10oz. She has a full head of hair, and looks a lot like her proud daddy. She had low blood sugar when first born, but after a couple of monitors yesterday, she was fine. I've also been trying to nurse, and have done pretty good so far. She's latching on and sucking, but were using an SNS thing with a little bit of formula, just so she gets enough since my milk hasn't come in yet. DH has one pic in his email right now, I'll attach it, but I'll get more on here in a little bit. We will be here until Saturday morning, and luckily we have loads of help. She is absolutely wonderful tho, and she never wants to leave my arms!

I'm recovering quite well. I'm on pain meds, and they make me really sleepy. (Also cause Erica didn't want to sleep in her bed last night, so I was up with her for hours). I've been walking, and today I had a shower. I got my catheter and IV out today, and am feeling pretty good. I'm able to get up and change her diapers and what not now too. I'm surprised at how quickly I'm feeling better. 

This pic is of her, still in the OR, like mins after being born. 

https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z78/Dens_Girl/baby.jpg


----------



## AquaDementia

Congratulations, she is truly beautiful.


----------



## miel

yes she is beautiful :)what a wonderful job you did !:)


----------



## VanWest

Awww she is adorable, Im glad Mommy and baby are doing so well :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations, she's beautiful!!


----------



## Suz

Congrats to you all :hugs: Erica is just stunning!!!!!! I am so glad that you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## kookie

shes gorgeous CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations, she is so lovely!


----------



## missjess

She's so pretty !!! Congratulations !


----------



## NeyNey

What a cute little bundle!

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations!! She is really beautiful! I love 8 lbs. babies, I think they are so cute. I love the name too! How come you changed it from Lily?


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats on your cutie, she looks like she is smiling already in that pic x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww hun, she is adorable


----------



## goldlion

Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## sarah29

She is gorgeous! Congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## Amanda

Awww, she's beautiful hun.:hugs: And I love the new name you've chosen for her.:hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, congrats on beautiful little Erica x


----------



## Gemz

Ahh gorgeous. Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Deise

Congrats on your beautiful bundle!


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## x-amy-x

She is beautiful, glad you a both doing well. Congratulations

xxx


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/08.gif

Yay Burton! she's so gorgeous! Glad you're recovering quickly :hugs:


----------



## elles28

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous. Erica is a lovely name.


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl. You did great, and what a lovely name :) She is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations!
You have a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

awwww hunni she beuatiful xxx


----------



## vicky9207

congrates she is lovely


----------



## loopylew

she;s gorgeous you must be very proud xx


----------



## BurtonBaby

Thanks girls! I never knew I could be so in love with her. I had my ideas of what it would be like when I first saw her, but it was more than I ever could have imagined. I miss her, just when I'm not holding her. She is amazing, and being a mommy is the most incredible thing in the world. I'm over the moon right now, and cant stand to be away from her for a second. Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations!! :pink: She is soooo cute!! Glad to hear you are recovering well!! :hugs:


----------



## vicky

aww she is beautiful hun congratulations


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations and well done, she is gorgeous. Let the fun begin. xx


----------



## Louisa K

congrats!! Shes amazing!! Glad your feeling better already :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your baby girl :happydance:


----------



## ElliesMum

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations, she is beautiful xxxx


----------



## charlottecco2

wonderful news. so glad it went well for you. shes gorgeous xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations she is beautiful!


----------



## clairebear

ah such a cute little baby xx


----------



## maybebaby

Awwww so cute, congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Newt

what a sweety, congratulations


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Tam

Congratulations, she is lovely! x


----------

